# Is this safer to avoid viruses?



## hollisterco (Nov 15, 2004)

I downloaded some mp3s to my removeable jump drive instead of directly to my C drive. Is that safer to do incase of viruses in the file? Or does it not really matter?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It does not really matter. Once the file is on your machine it can do whatever it is made to do. 

It is safer not to get music this way. Pay services will not sell you a virus infected music file.


----------



## hollisterco (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah I know paying services are safer. I want to use iTunes but I don't think it works for Canada it's only US. I wanted to buy a prepaid iTunes card in the US but it won't work for me.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Why wouldn't it work...its over the internet. As far as it's concerned everyone is local. The only reason it wouldn't work is because of shipping...but if its coming from the internet there would be no shipping problems.

*NOTE* we do not condone illegal downloading of songs, if you want the song, buy the cd or use a legitimate service like iTunes or Napster. Keep this thread on track or it will be closed.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Strange as it sounds, the below article explains why Itunes does not work in Canada and P to P is not illegal there as long as it is not for profit.

http://emperor.tidbits.com/TidBITS/Talk/173


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Well done, Canada. B******S to Apple. :laugh:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

oh so apple won't let canadians use itunes? well that's kinda cool I guess. Either way there are other services available, such as napster (which is now legal).


----------

